# Barnes & Noble Puts Google’s Play Store and Apps on the Nook



## Dave Renol (Mar 4, 2013)

This could prove interesting.

http://techland.time.com/2013/05/03/barnes-noble-puts-google-play-and-google-apps-on-the-nook/

... Among other things, that means you'll be able to install Amazon's Kindle app on a Nook and read books you've purchased from Amazon. For the first time, the notion of someone with a heavy investment in Kindle books buying a Nook doesn't sound completely impractical.

Dave


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Only for nook hd. We have two older nook colors for the kids and their number ne complaint is no google play.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Dave Renol said:


> This could prove interesting.
> 
> http://techland.time.com/2013/05/03/barnes-noble-puts-google-play-and-google-apps-on-the-nook/
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, that's delightful news.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

That could quite possibly be game changing, for them. 

I think this is a good thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure it will be that big a deal.  I believe the people who have wanted to use the Kindle app have been rooting their Nooks and adding the Kindle app for some time.  I don't believe rooting the Nook is against the B&N TOS, the way it is for Kindle.  This will just make it a bit easier for people to do what they're already doing.  (And vice-versa--people who want to read Nook books can put the app on their Kindle Fires by side loading...I have it on mine.)

I also don't think there are a lot of people with a heavy investment in Kindle books who want a Nook.  The devices are already comparable and the Amazon's CS is so much better.  (Basing that on anecdotal information from people who have experienced both--I haven't.)

I'm not saying that there aren't people for whom this will have appeal, just that I don't see it as a "game changer."

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought it would be a good deal and I could finally load my google movies onto the sd card but that isn't the case....sigh!!!!! Google just doesn't want you to store your movies but leave them on their cloud. Considering that android devices don't have the internal memory to handle more than a couple of movies, it is a real shame that you can't move the movies to the sd card of your device. Supposedly it is the studios that say you can't and not google. Maybe this will finally get android makers to put more memory on their devices instead of 16 or 32.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

An N2A (Nook 2 Android) or and AFN (Android for Nook) card or download is the perfect combo for the Nook tablets as it allows it to dual boot for the full android experience. I had N2A for a Nook Color, and just downloaded the AFN for a new Nook HD. Google for more info as they both also have a forum. A few other members here also had the N2A cards. These cards do not interfere with warranty or root the device at all.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Tabatha said:


> An N2A (Nook 2 Android) or and AFN (Android for Nook) card or download is the perfect combo for the Nook tablets as it allows it to dual boot for the full android experience. I had N2A for a Nook Color, and just downloaded the AFN for a new Nook HD. Google for more info as they both also have a forum. A few other members here also had the N2A cards. These cards do not interfere with warranty or root the device at all.


We did this for the kids Nook Colors- worked great and now they have full Android tablets. I fi could get them to read instead of play free games, that'd be something.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I too highly recommend the N2A cards for the Nook Color and tablets that predate the addition of Google Play. They also came up with a similar download for the original Fire, but I don't have mine anymore. Otherwise I'd have checked that out.

http://n2acards.com/

I'm still not sold on Android, and much prefer iOS, but I much prefer the Nook Color with the addition of the card. They also updated the version of Android a few months ago and I was able to update my card for a nominal fee, didn't even have to remove the card from the NC to do it.


----------

